# AIT Cloud Server Review



## Nett (Feb 27, 2014)

After somebody mentioned AIT cloud hosting in this forum (http://www.ait.com/servers/cloud/), I decided to give it a shot and here is a quick review.

-Slow deployment: They promised 30 seconds deployment, but that's the time for VPS creation. It takes about 2-5 more minutes to get an IP address assigned.

-Slow IO: Feels like a HDD machine while they advertised SSD

-No 1 click install: I can't find the place for "1 click installs"

-Only CentOS 6.5: I don't know where to choose another OS

-Good network: Isn't bad compared to other providers

-CPU: Nice E5-2690 CPU, good performance

-Support: N/A

-Datacenter: Only 1

-Control Panel Simplicity: Average...feels just like WHMCS/SolusVM with less features, although they have their control panel directly in HostBill.

My score: 5/10. You shouldn't bother with this provider, stick with DigitalOcean 

P.S.: Benchmark https://www.petabyet.com/result/201402276364d3f0f495b6ab9dcf8d3b5c6e0b01/


----------



## drmike (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for giving them a try and this review.

The single location blows the whole cloud concept for me.   It's a, ahh, stationary cloud 

Disk speed on your review: I/O Speed (dd):    43.4 MB/s

Yeah, that's subpar.

Nifty site there petabyet.com


----------



## peterw (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I wanted to try them but had a bad feeling. Single home cloud is like a car with one tire.


----------



## Nett (Feb 27, 2014)

And they only support one OS...


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 27, 2014)

Nett said:


> And they only support one OS...


You can select from versions of Ubuntu and CentOS on the order form (no Debian!), but after ordering you can't reinstall to other OSes. I suppose since it's a cloud you can just destroy the VPS and recreate a new one with the OS you want the other OS, but still - really???

Screenshot:


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 27, 2014)

OK, what the heck AIT? I just got four separate invoice e-mails (different invoice numbers, mind you!) from AIT, each in the amount of one cent. They're due March 1st. There's an option in their HostBill to pay all due invoices, but that's still only 4 cents. Why would they want four cents by March 1st? And why do they send out so many different invoices/emails? I guess I'm supposed to just add account credit, but why can't it be like DO and just bill me the total at the end of the month, automatically? Worst DO ripoff yet.


----------



## Nett (Feb 27, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> OK, what the heck AIT? I just got four separate invoice e-mails (different invoice numbers, mind you!) from AIT, each in the amount of one cent. They're due March 1st. There's an option in their HostBill to pay all due invoices, but that's still only 4 cents. Why would they want four cents by March 1st? And why do they send out so many different invoices/emails? I guess I'm supposed to just add account credit, but why can't it be like DO and just bill me the total at the end of the month, automatically? Worst DO ripoff yet.



Blame their billing system and CEO's decision.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 27, 2014)

Nett said:


> Blame their billing system and CEO's decision.



Blame a relatively short beta before going live (but Vultr also suffers from that problem).    I received an invite to the AIT beta on January 15th....6 weeks later they're live.  I didn't participate in the beta because I didn't have any free time for testing something I probably wouldn't use due to its location.

In other hourly cloud news...CloudVPS just pushed the launch of their hourly compute platform back to late April so they can iron out some more bugs and add faster drives (beta started in late November) so anyone who wants to apply for the free beta may still be able to here (beta testers get up to 5 free virtual servers and up to 20GB RAM...you need to explain why you want to participate in the beta to be accepted..."I want to run benchmarks", or "minecraft/game server" probably aren't acceptable reasons)


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a cloud VPS provider that will offer IPv6. DO keeps saying it's in the works (and all of their ASes have peering and allocations), but it has yet to put in an appearance. AIT isn't at all set up for it (no peering/allocations), Choopa probably is but isn't offering it. IPv6 would be enough of a "new" feature that, if the rest of the service was stable, I would switch from DO.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 27, 2014)

> I'm still waiting for a cloud VPS provider that will offer IPv6.


iwStack includes a /64.



> For the IPv6 allocation, you will need the IPv4 and then load this link to your browser: http://prometeus.net/returnipv6.php?IP=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the IPv4. You should be able to use any IP from the /64 IPv6.


----------



## VPSCorey (Mar 23, 2014)

D. Strout

Were IPv6 ready just routed it to the vlan  I just have to plug them in and manually assign them to VM's on request.


----------

